# Labour Ban issues in Abu Dhabi ?



## md2yas (Jun 2, 2014)

dear all,

Iam now working in semi government company as a senior tech with 3 years employment visa .i dont have labour card .1 years 6 months was completed .Now i got an offer from other private sector as an Engineer post with same salary 4300Dhs. Now i sent the notice period to my company,they will give the renew and NOC after completion of notice period.....My doubt is if i cancel the visa within 2 years means i ll get ban or what ?...My current employment visa is not within the MOL category ... How to cancel the visa and get the new visa ?...plz help me iam very confused ... I asked to ministry of labour affairs they dont know about my visa ....
hopefully iam waiting for your helpful reply..
thanking you


----------

